# UGA/Penn State Avatar Bet Thread



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2015)

Who is in on this awesome deal. Time to teach those yankees a lesson in football. The big tin folks are welcome to joint Resica in this quest to put lots of PSU avatars on this board until the start of the national title game on Jan 12. Heck, even tek fans are welcome to get in on the fun and choose sides. Who is in. So far I have Slayer going with the dogs and Resica with PSU.  

Penn St: Resica
Madsnooker
Guthrie
Matthew6
Quack






Uga:
Slayer
SpotandStalk
Elfiiiiiiiiiiiii
Nickel Back
Silver Britches
Doenightmare
Pa Dawg
Rhbama
Hayseed Theology
Brownceluse
Br6ppc


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Who is in on this awesome deal. Time to teach those yankees a lesson in football. The big tin folks are welcome to joint Resica in this quest to put lots of PSU avatars on this board until the end of the national title game on Jan 12. Heck, even tek fans are welcome to get in on the fun and choose sides. Who is in. So far I have Slayer going with the dogs and Resica with PSU.



I'm in! Just as long as my Penn State avy pic has nothing to do with JoePa or Sandusky!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2015)

I wouldn't take that bet on a bet.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I wouldn't take that bet on a bet.



The avy bet or the bet they would pick a avatar of Sandusky in the showers??


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> The avy bet or the bet they would pick a avatar of Sandusky in the showers??



D. All of the above.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2015)

nope. just helmet avatars are fine. so are u in elfiiiiiii


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. just helmet avatars are fine. so are u in elfiiiiiii



What if I want to bet on the Dawgs losing? Not the Nittany Lions winning but the Dawgs losing.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 30, 2015)

I hope Ped State crushes those bulldogs. THWg!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> I hope Ped State crushes those bulldogs. THWg!



Somebody is suffering from No Bowl Game Again This Year repression.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> I hope Ped State crushes those bulldogs. THWg!



jim, why dont you and elfiiiiiiii get in with penn state on this awesome deal.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> jim, why dont you and elfiiiiiiii get in with penn state on this awesome deal.



Notice he said "hope"? Jim ain't no empty headed Bama foo.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Notice he said "hope"? Jim ain't no empty headed Bama foo.



great. ill sign yall up with resica. He will be thrilled and it will mean alot to him. awesome


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> great. ill sign yall up with resica. He will be thrilled and it will mean alot to him. awesome



Negative Ghostrider, the pattern is full. 

Besides, I'm on the Alabama bandwagon now! Roll Tide!
I wish I had a good lookin' cousin to marry to make it official.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> Negative Ghostrider, the pattern is full.
> 
> Besides, I'm on the Alabama bandwagon now! Roll Tide!
> I wish I had a good lookin' cousin to marry to make it official.



Don't forget to bring your "Tooth" paste.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> Besides, I'm on the Alabama bandwagon now! Roll Tide!
> I wish I had a good lookin' cousin to marry to make it official.





And those Bammers are making fun of Sandusky..


----------



## Resica (Dec 30, 2015)

I'll go with the Dawgs on this one. Can I?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2015)

Resica said:


> I'll go with the Dawgs on this one. Can I?



It would be a bad bet.


----------



## Resica (Dec 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It would be a bad bet.



I don't think so.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2015)

Resica said:


> I don't think so.



Wanna' bet on that?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2015)

nope. sorry resica. you are in with the lions. elfiiii you are a dawg. jiminbogart, rolll tide, you get a pass. (sounds like good mod material).


----------



## Resica (Dec 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Wanna' bet on that?


----------



## Resica (Dec 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. sorry resica. you are in with the lions. elfiiii you are a dawg. jiminbogart, rolll tide, you get a pass. (sounds like good mod material).



Ok. I'll do it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2015)

Resica said:


> Ok. I'll do it.



i hope you get a foot of snow tonight.


----------



## Resica (Dec 30, 2015)

Startin to get a little cooler here but no snow in sight.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. sorry resica. you are in with the lions. elfiiii you are a dawg. jiminbogart, rolll tide, you get a pass. (sounds like good mod material).





Resica said:


> Ok. I'll do it.





Matthew6 said:


> i hope you get a foot of snow tonight.





Resica said:


> Startin to get a little cooler here but no snow in sight.



Don't worry bud, 6 is in for the Dawgs too! You can't start an Avatar thread without joining in it! He'll be changing his Avatar too! I promise! Although, he might be in the Penn State camp...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don't worry bud, 6 is in for the Dawgs too! You can't start an Avatar thread without joining in it! He'll be changing his Avatar too! I promise! Although, he might be in the Penn State camp...




I have a special Avatar for 6!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2015)

Trying to pick a winner of this game is like trying to pick a winner between teams like Kansas and Ucon if they were matched up?

I guess you just flip a coin?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. sorry resica. you are in with the lions. elfiiii you are a dawg. jiminbogart, rolll tide, you get a pass. (sounds like good mod material).



Roll Tide!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Trying to pick a winner of this game is like trying to pick a winner between teams like Kansas and Ucon if they were matched up?
> 
> I guess you just flip a coin?



So, you are in for the bet?? Seeing, you is a Yankee, 6 will put you down for Penn State..


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 30, 2015)

To heck with Franklin, I hope we stompa mudhole on his head.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, you are in for the bet?? Seeing, you is a Yankee, 6 will put you down for Penn State..



Boy, you jumped on that quick.

Penn St is just so bad on offense its hard to get excited about their chances and the last thing I want is a pup avy.

For the sake of great sportsmanship I will side with Penn st.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 30, 2015)

Kirby is going to Philly... 

Woo Hoo!!!

Roll Tide...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2015)

i will be k mart cheap and go with the Penn St Nittany Lions

What is a Nittany Lion anyway


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm in! Just as long as my Penn State avy pic has nothing to do with JoePa or Sandusky!!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 30, 2015)

Nope!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Nope!



nope on Penn St or the dogzzzzzz.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2015)

need duff to get in on this awesome deal too


----------



## Resica (Dec 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i will be k mart cheap and go with the Penn St Nittany Lions
> 
> What is a Nittany Lion anyway



It's a  mt. lion from Nittany Mountain.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2015)

Like I would make an Avatar when I don't even know for sure who is coaching for UGA.


----------



## Resica (Dec 30, 2015)

See that ridge in the very back, that's  Nittany Mt. Actually back there it's big mountain  but over to the right towards Penn State it turns into Nittany Mountain. Be there tomorrow


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2015)

Resica said:


> See that ridge in the very back, that's  Nittany Mt. Actually back there it's big mountain  but over to the right towards Penn State it turns into Nittany Mountain. Be there tomorrow



beautful view. maybe we can get kydawg to sign up with us since he lives up north


----------



## Resica (Dec 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> beautful view. maybe we can get kydawg to sign up with us since he lives up north


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks like I'm going to have to tell the nurses to take Motel6's computer privileges away. Dang trouble making thug! 

Okay, count me in. I'm going with the depleted Dawgs! 

By the way, have you eaten that entire bag of gummy bears yet? Remember, just take your dentures out and gum them. That's why they're called gummy bears. 

GO DAWGS! BEAT PENN STATE!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Like I would make an Avatar when I don't even know for sure who is coaching for UGA.



I think the Seniors are doing double duty - playing the game and coaching it.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 31, 2015)

NO....why would I do that to Russ, I'm out of this one.


----------



## TwiggsCountyHardwoods (Dec 31, 2015)

UGA gonna handle Penn State.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Boy, you jumped on that quick.
> 
> Penn St is just so bad on offense its hard to get excited about their chances and the last thing I want is a pup avy.
> 
> For the sake of great sportsmanship I will side with Penn st.



Alright! We got another one signed up!

What's funny is we get more non UGA fans on Avatar bets than ever before! I'll take it easy on your Avatar.. 6 on the other hand...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2015)

Resica said:


> See that ridge in the very back, that's  Nittany Mt. Actually back there it's big mountain  but over to the right towards Penn State it turns into Nittany Mountain. Be there tomorrow


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2015)

seriously need the dogs to step up on this one. bunch of chickens.


----------



## TwiggsCountyHardwoods (Dec 31, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> seriously need the dogs to step up on this one. bunch of chickens.



The dogs are acting like cat. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2015)

nickel back said:


> NO....why would I do that to Russ, I'm out of this one.



do it for the children in pennsylvania at the orphanage who are following this thread.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2016)

Resica said:


> See that ridge in the very back, that's  Nittany Mt. Actually back there it's big mountain  but over to the right towards Penn State it turns into Nittany Mountain. Be there tomorrow



Be careful. If a creepy old guy in a van offers you some free candy, DO NOT GET IN THE VAN!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> do it for the children in pennsylvania at the orphanage who are following this thread.



No...... you miss treated child thug.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2016)

quack is going with the lions too. even doenightmare is getting in this one "for those poor orphan kids in Pennsylvania".


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2016)

nickel bax = yankee kid hater.


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't post much, but I'll throw my hat in for the Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2016)

PaDawg said:


> I don't post much, but I'll throw my hat in for the Dawgs.



Cool! Stick around PaDawg! More Dawgs the better!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm in. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2016)

Its gameday. choose your side.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Its gameday. choose your side.



I choose deer hunting.


----------



## br6ppc (Jan 2, 2016)

PaDawg said:


> I don't post much, but I'll throw my hat in for the Dawgs.



Me too, PaDawg, I'll throw in for the Dawgs.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey. How'd I get roped into this


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Hey. How'd I get roped into this



ask resica


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> ask resica



I won't mind a bulldog avy. Guess I need to find one. When does the Bama clemson avy bet get started


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> do it for the children in pennsylvania at the orphanage who are following this thread.



"Children" - That's cold


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2016)

slayer will post it up monday. hopefully he will be done killing wildlife by then.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> do it for the children in pennsylvania at the orphanage who are following this thread.



Come on 6 your better than that.....


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Come on 6 your better than that.....



No. He's not.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2016)

elfiii said:


> No. He's not.



This^^^^^^


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Come on 6 your better than that.....





elfiii said:


> No. He's not.





Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^^^







6 is a real thug.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> 6 is a real thug.



Or a victim.....


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 3, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> 6 is a real thug.



Yea, he a real THUG!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 3, 2016)

But da chirren


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer will post it up monday. hopefully he will be done killing wildlife by then.



And I'll never be done killing wildlife! Small game season is until Feb 28th! Deer is done so on to Fox squirrels..

Nice Avatars!!

I tried to post from the phone but I was getting bombarded with "pop up's".. Elfii??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

And Go DAWGS!


----------



## Resica (Jan 4, 2016)

Where's the Dawg avatar?


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2016)

Resica said:


> Where's the Dawg avatar?



Looks good!!!!!!Congrats.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

Resica said:


> Where's the Dawg avatar?



Looking good bud!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

really nice avatar resica. cant't believe you got all of us into this mess.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Looks good!!!!!!Congrats.





Browning Slayer said:


> Looking good bud!







Matthew6 said:


> really nice avatar resica. cant't believe you got all of us into this mess.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


>


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

i notice that quack has not changed his avatar yet


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i notice that quack has not changed his avatar yet



He's been busy...


----------



## Resica (Jan 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> really nice avatar resica. cant't believe you got all of us into this mess.


Me????


----------



## Resica (Jan 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Looking good bud!





elfiii said:


>





fish hawk said:


> Looks good!!!!!!Congrats.



Thanks. I like it!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's been busy...



Did quack bet against the dawgs again?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Did quack bet against the dawgs again?



seems so.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2016)

Quacks is Stuggart chooting Ducks......


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Quacks is Stuggart chooting Ducks......



Then he's the only smart one in the bunch. I bet this cold weather has pushed a million Mallards his way.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Then he's the only smart one in the bunch. I bet this cold weather has pushed a million Mallards his way.



he just better be glad slayer aint there. he kills everthing. probably none left for Quack(the ome who owes this thread a uga avatar ).


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's been busy...



he was just here


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i notice that quack has not changed his avatar yet


----------

